# Weltmeister SUPITA & S4



## Tushak (24 Фев 2010)

Чем отличаются supita и S4


----------



## SibBayan (24 Фев 2010)

В *supita* стоят итальянские голоса на толстых кусках. Резонаторы в *supita* качественнее сделаны, басовый резонатор с двойной камерой, что увеличивает мощность голосов. И корпус *supita* гораздо объёмнее, чем в *S4*, что тоже очень сказывается на яркости и мощности звучания. 
Есть несколько модификаций *s4*, одна из них с очень компактным корпусом (особенно левый полукорпус--выборку вставлять приходится очень сложно)--эти аккордеоны неплохие по тембру но очень камерные по звучанию.


----------



## Gross (24 Фев 2010)

А S5 от Supita чем отличается?


----------



## SibBayan (24 Фев 2010)

В S5 такие же голоса как на S4. Просто в правой 5 голосов (три на прямой, два в ломаной). Соответственно корпус больше и инструменты помощнее четвёрок. Но тяжёлые. Левая пятиголосная. Но только в Supita стоит бас с двойной камерой.


----------



## Tushak (24 Фев 2010)

Спасибо за объяснение


----------



## Наталия Шевченко (31 Июл 2019)

SibBayan.ru написал(а):


> В *supita* стоят итальянские голоса на толстых кусках. Резонаторы в *supita* качественнее сделаны, басовый резонатор с двойной камерой, что увеличивает мощность голосов. И корпус *supita* гораздо объёмнее, чем в *S4*, что тоже очень сказывается на яркости и мощности звучания.
> Есть несколько модификаций *s4*, одна из них с очень компактным корпусом (особенно левый полукорпус--выборку вставлять приходится очень сложно)--эти аккордеоны неплохие по тембру но очень камерные по звучанию.


Добрый вечер! Вы можете подсказать, пожалуйста, года выпусков супиты 4 и чем они отличаются (ищем инструмент, а в объявлениях указано то выпуск 1, то выпуск 2). Один из продавцов сказал, что было 4 выпуска..


----------



## acco (22 Янв 2022)

Имею списанный s4. По звуку мне очень нравится. Думаю может есть смысл его восстановить, левую ставить итальянскую механику, клавиши, новый мех, целлулоид, регистровую машинку итальянскую, правую менять всю... и левую чуток доработать, кнопки поменять...
Только по цене мне обойдется это 2000-3000 Евро. Есть ли смысл?


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Янв 2022)

acco написал(а):


> Есть ли


Нет.


----------



## vev (22 Янв 2022)

acco, 
Один мой коллега говорил, что пулю из говна не отольешь.... Вот и здесь примерно так же...


----------



## MAN (22 Янв 2022)

acco написал(а):


> Имею списанный s4. По звуку мне очень нравится. Думаю может есть смысл его восстановить, левую ставить итальянскую механику, клавиши, новый мех, целлулоид, регистровую машинку итальянскую, правую менять всю... и левую чуток доработать, кнопки поменять...
> Только по цене мне обойдется это 2000-3000 Евро. Есть ли смысл?


А мне кажется, что есть, ведь вы получите инструмент, звучание которого вам очень нравится, в состоянии нового и по цене нового, который по звуку ещё не известно годится ли этому в подмётки.


----------



## vev (22 Янв 2022)

MAN, 
сейчас "настоящая" Supita меньше стоит, чем стоит ремонт S4... Последний все равно Супитой не станет. Ровно как и новым...


----------



## olegoleg1974d (22 Янв 2022)

За 3000 евро в Румынии можно купить Супиту с итальянской клавиатурой(на двух осях),новым итальянским мехом,настроенную и всевозможно обновленную.


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Янв 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Последний все равно Супитой не станет.


Ага. Если уж капиталить за большие деньги, то нормальную старую Супиту, а не обмылок S4.


----------



## acco (22 Янв 2022)

Kuzalogly, может быть. Но меня удивил звук этого s4, что фагот и кларнет звучит как очень мягко и ответ суперский... У меня на Юпитере с аккордом Арапова звучало супер, но этот S4 так же звучит не плохо.


----------



## acco (22 Янв 2022)

olegoleg1974d, если бы я и делал, то только у Евгений Новикова. Там цена не малая, но качество говорит за себя.
Пока этот S4 оставлю, пусть стоит, а через лет 5 посмотрю.


----------

